# East bay reds



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Put in at the 87 ramp and motored to the inlet. Lots of mullet around so started poling the grass on the north shore. Spooked a couple reds in the half clear water before spotting one mucking just inside the grass in a small pool. Dropped the crab fly near and he was all over it. Busted thru the grass and into open water. Just shy of 26"..

After a few high 5's my wife's turn with the 8 wt. as I pole her along the grass. Was'nt long before she sited a red cruising the grassline. Puts the crab 8ft in front and twitch fish on. Solid 24" red.

Off the water by 11am with blackened redfish on the menu tonight..
Tightlinez


----------



## WilliamDale (Apr 23, 2015)

Love days like that!


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow that is Sweet!!! I would love to catch a red on the fly. I still am learning with the brim!


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice! Hard to beat catching sighted fish :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Reds*

Very nice. Have you ever tried Flounder on the fly? If so, any tips/tactics you can share? They should be running soon.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Flounder attack from below and seem to like sand bottom vs. weeds or mud. Try weighted flys like clousers worked near the bottom especially in the surf. Inshore marsh drains and creek mouths with moving water. Don't target them but a pleasant surprise when fishin for reds or trout. GL


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice. The water is going to stay nice and clear for at least a couple of more weeks. Should make for more opportunities like this.


----------



## jmockrocks (Jan 18, 2017)

Where's the 87 Ramp?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

jmockrocks said:


> Where's the 87 Ramp?


HWY 87 - North of Navarre.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great picture and report -- thanks ! BTW , is that a porta bote you are fishing out of ?


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

How shallow do you need to be to site fish for those reds? 

I don't have a poling skiff but have a 17ft Boston Whaler. The problem is I'd need to be on a trolling motor because I don't have a push pole. 

Is that something I could do from my boat?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If you can see the bottom, you can sight fish. From 1' on.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

lsucole said:


> Great picture and report -- thanks ! BTW , is that a porta bote you are fishing out of ?


Yep 12 ft. p-bote.. Floats in 4" of water and runs 15-18 mph with the 6 hp on the back. Very stable and folds to 5" to fit inside the rv- Colorado snowbird here..


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Sage Man said:


> How shallow do you need to be to site fish for those reds?
> 
> I don't have a poling skiff but have a 17ft Boston Whaler. The problem is I'd need to be on a trolling motor because I don't have a push pole.
> 
> Is that something I could do from my boat?


I prefer 2 ft or less. If I spot cruisers and it's hard bottom I like to wade. Wind and sun at your back makes ideal conditions 20-30 ft off the shore.

Put the fly in there path instead of there nose to avoid spooking and feel the line tighten. Anticipation is high when he turns on the fly but don't lift the rod to soon.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Just recently sold my 12' porta bote which was about 20 yrs. old. Sold it because I wasn't using it and now I am pissed about it ! Looking at kayaks or a solo canoe. However , now I am thinking about the 8 1/2 ' Port Bote. I even have a 2.5 horse Suzuki that only weighs 29 lbs. sitting in my carport and could use a kayak paddle sitting up front.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Another shallow boat is the solo skiff. Floats like a yak- poles like a dream and will take a 6hp motor to run 5 mi to reach the marsh and skinny reds.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I recently looked at one, but it weighs 125 lbs. , is 14 ' long, and I don't think I could use a kayak paddle while sitting on the seat. I keep a tri-toon pontoon boat in Pensacola Beach and I have it in my head to use it as a " mother ship" and transport a kayak, canoe, etc. to different areas to go fish.


----------

